# Just got the Premiere XL, but says 1080p (not supported)! BS!



## ned4spd8874 (Apr 18, 2009)

I just got the Premiere XL that I ordered with the $20/mo. deal they got going on right now and am very confused with this. It's supposed to be fully 1080p compatible, but it won't give me that option, it says it's not supported.

No, I don't think so. I have a PS3 and Xbox that have no problem displaying in 1080p. My TV does 1080p. My receiver does 1080p. What the heck is going on here?

I have a Vizio GV47L FHD TV (Signal Compatibility 1080P (Full HD) , 1080i (HDTV) , 720P (HDTV) , 480P (EDTV) 480i (SDTV)) connected to a Onkyo TX-SR606 receiver (HDMI V1.3a repeater (4 in/1 out, 1080p compatible)).

Yes, sorry TiVo, but I can do 1080p; so why won't you let me?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

When you say the TiVo says 1080p isn't supported, what do you mean? You've gone into the video settings and had it do the test at each resolution and thumbs-up those you could see and 1080p doesn't display?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

ned4spd8874 said:


> I have a Vizio GV47L FHD TV (Signal Compatibility 1080P (Full HD) , 1080i (HDTV) , 720P (HDTV) , 480P (EDTV) 480i (SDTV)) connected to a Onkyo TX-SR606 receiver (HDMI V1.3a repeater (4 in/1 out, 1080p compatible)).
> 
> Yes, sorry TiVo, but I can do 1080p; so why won't you let me?


Well, I've also got an Onkyo TX-SR606 with my Premiere connected to it via HDMI, and I have no problems talking 1080p to my samsung HDTV. I'd try it with the repeater out of the loop and see what happens.


----------



## MushroomStamp (Oct 2, 2010)

Mine does the same thing, and I also run 1080p with all other devices. Even my comcast box would run at 1080p. *sigh*, Tivo won't...


----------



## alexofindy (Apr 16, 2010)

This may be the 24 fps issue. It turns out there is 1080p and then there is 1080p. More completely, there are different flavors of 1080p. The tivo premiere, I believe, only does 1080p @ 24 fps. Most newer televisions will accept this, but many TV's that are a few years old only work using 1080p @ 60 fps, which the TiVo will not output. When I tried to connect my new Premiere XL supposedly with 1080p support to my 3 year old sony tv supposedly with 1080p support it was no-go. The Tivo was putting out 24 fps, which the tv would not accept.

None of the tech support people at either Tivo or Sony knew about this issue, but it is well documented elsewhere in this forum.

I'm using 1080i


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Press "Info" button while on the Video Output Formats screen. As it states there the Premiere will NOT upscale to 1080p, but if you have a source 1080p/24 video it will pass it through natively to your TV. So it only works for non-TV video sources such as H.264 BD rips etc.
That's probably why the line separating that setting from the others. I didn't realize that until I got a Premiere either this was the case as I don't think TiVo goes out of their way to tell you otherwise. In any case given the cheap Premiere hardware you are probably better off having your receiver or TV do 1080p upscaling anyway.


----------



## MushroomStamp (Oct 2, 2010)

While that makes sense, I find it odd that all my other video devices don't have this issue.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

MushroomStamp said:


> While that makes sense, I find it odd that all my other video devices don't have this issue.


Probably none of your other sources output 1080/p24. It is not the same. WHY TiVo did this, I am not sure... but apparently not many TV's support it (mine doesn't, and it is not even 2 years old...)


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

crxssi said:


> Probably none of your other sources output 1080/p24. It is not the same. WHY TiVo did this, I am not sure... but apparently not many TV's support it (mine doesn't, and it is not even 2 years old...)


My two year old Sony doesn't either. It puts a big banner up on the screen saying 1080/p24 NOT SUPPORTED

Thanks TiVo.


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

It makes sense for TiVo to not support 1080p60. As was mentioned they are not upscaling. Once you make that design choice there is never a reason to support 1080p60. There isn't any video content available in 1080p60. Almost all movies are shot using 24fps, bluray and most on demand video is 24 fps when @ 1080. 

For the xbox and ps3, they upscale the movie for you, which means doubling/tripling frames to go from 24fps to 60fps. BTW 120hz is really here to support 1080p24 since 120 is both an even multiple of 24 and our 60hz power source.


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

There is a bug in the Premiere software where it forgets what resolutions you've set up. Mine always shows 1080i only and 1080p unsupported, but if I go through the "Test video resolutions" process, all pass including 1080p and I'm good to go, until the next time it forgets. I've stopped fighting it, I just let the Premiere upconvert everything to 1080i and my Onkyo ST-706 upconverts to 1080p


----------

